# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  БАСТА!...или...ФАКТУРНОЕ ТАБЛО ЖИЗНИ- игровой момент для ВЫПУСКНОГО 2017

## Львовна

_БАСТА!...или...ФАКТУРНОЕ ТАБЛО ЖИЗНИ- игровой момент для ВЫПУСКНОГО 2017
- от дуэта Д.Евочки_


*Этот игровой момент подготовлен по просьбам коллег.* *ВНИМАНИЕ!* *Тем, у кого уже есть свадебный вариант этого блока* _http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...96#post5381496_ 
_- скидка_ _50%_

[img]http://*********ru/14444964.jpg[/img]


КОЛИЧЕСТВО УЧАСТНИКОВ: 4-5 парней выпускников

РЕКВИЗИТ: на ваше усмотрение


ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление, очень подробный текстовый файл

ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ:15-20 мин.

СТОИМОСТЬ: 1000

карта виза сбербанк:4276 2800 1134 2133

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

дюймовка (14.06.2017)

----------


## дюймовка

я же сразу почуяла что может получится бомба
мой тамадейский нюх меня не подвёл!!!
мои выпускники наверняка скажут  тамада у нас реальная чикса.....
вы  впереди планеты всей девули я вам скажу

----------

Львовна (14.06.2017), Татьянка (14.06.2017)

----------


## Татьянка

> я же сразу почуяла что может получится бомба
> мой тамадейский нюх меня не подвёл!!!
> мои выпускники наверняка скажут  тамада у нас реальная чикса.....
> вы  впереди планеты всей девули я вам скажу


 :Blush2:  шо пинок волшебный делает... мы бы ради себя даже и пальцем не дернули... отработали так, как былО... :Ha:  ну малость бы поимпровизировали... :Whistle2:  А ради друзей и коллег, даже "оторвали"  :Jopa: ....ой... т.е. напрягли мозХ :Blush2:  :Grin: 

Спасибо Нинуль и за пинок и за отзыв.  :br:  :Drag 03:

----------

дюймовка (14.06.2017), Львовна (14.06.2017)

----------

